# how much does a 20 pound aluminum co2 cylinder cost new?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

~$120 shipped on eBay for a new aluminum 20lb cylinder.


----------



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thanks.*

i guess I outta "get out" more often. i don't think I've ever even looked at ebay.:eek5:


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

~120$ shipped from aquariumplants.com may be a more reliable alternative


----------



## Fishytales12345 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just paid $92 last week including freight for a new 10 lb aluminum tank from a vendor on ebay and it looks of excellent quality. It arrived in 5 days. The vendor answered a couple of questions for me and suggested to secure the tank in some manner as more than one person has knocked the tank over and smashed some part of the regulator, like the needle valve. My tank is secured.

Howard


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats about the same price as aquariumplants.com


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Check this :

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Locally you can't easily get a cylinder filled, only as a trade. For the pricing, it makes sense to get the cylinder directly from the gas supplier.

Jeff


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

My gas supplier wants $200 for an empty 20lb cylinder, so buying online is a far better choice for me, even considering the new cylinder will be swapped away at first fill. It's worth checking, but most of the time you'll have to contain your laughter when they tell you the price... ....or in my case, the guy at the gas supply was laughing with me and told me to just get one online.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I pay $14. every 4 months to get my own tank fill and $40. to get my tank inspected every 4-5 years . Still a lot cheaper than paying for there tank .


----------



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

*found a tank.........*

found an old beat up aluminum tank at a scrap yard belonging to family. cost to me: o dollars. took it to welding supply 1/2 mile from my house, paid 14 dollars for pressure test fee and 19.00 to fill and they gave me a shiny new cyllinder full of co2. yay for me!!!!!!!!!!:flick: I'm up and runnin.:hihi:


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

do i have to swap tank for fill/refill if i happen to have a brand new tank?

disvegas,


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

disvegas said:


> do i have to swap tank for fill/refill if i happen to have a brand new tank?
> 
> disvegas,


It all depends on where you're filling it- some places just swap and some will fill your own tank.


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks. I will need to shop around for the refill because I am going to buy a brand new 20lb and have no intention to swap out a used one.

Another question if you don't mind, how long would it last before i do need to refill for my 150g tank provided that i put on 10 hours a day along with my light? Thanks.


divegas,





marcinsmok said:


> It all depends on where you're filling it- some places just swap and some will fill your own tank.


----------



## Fishytales12345 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just refilled my 10 lb tank at a local fire extinguisher company and they charged US$ 18.95 for the refill while a waited (about 5 minutes).

Location: Wilmington, NC


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

disvegas said:


> Thanks. I will need to shop around for the refill because I am going to buy a brand new 20lb and have no intention to swap out a used one.
> 
> divegas,


Find out what your options are for a refill before you buy, if there is no place locally that will fill/refill your tank then it doesn't matter what your intentions are, you will have to swap the tank or do without CO2.


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks captain_bu. I think I found a place locally that charges $19 for a refill without the need to swap.




captain_bu said:


> Find out what your options are for a refill before you buy, if there is no place locally that will fill/refill your tank then it doesn't matter what your intentions are, you will have to swap the tank or do without CO2.


----------

